
MoviePass Won't Let Users Cancel Accounts, Renewing Plans Against Their Will - MattRogish
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/08/moviepass-isnt-letting-subscribers-cancel-accounts-1201993950/
======
donald123
I will definitely dispute with my credit card with the Cancellation
Confirmation email. Everyone should do that, to make MP pay and die faster.

------
znpy
Do they want lawsuits? Because that's how you get lawsuits.

------
aurizon
The death throes begin...

